# Any Athur Berger fans out there?



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I stumbled upon Arthur Berger when purchasing a Stephane Wolpe cd earlier this year. Was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoy his music. Awesome stuff. Highly recommended. Anyone else dig that guy?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I like his works of him I've heard, it's interesting how he was able to make works that were extremely approachable and tonal and others that are way more dissonant and close to serialism.
I'm a big fan especially of the duo for cello and piano which is in a way a bridge between those two extremes. One of the most interesting examples of neoclassicism I've heard. It seems that Milton Babbitt used the expression "diatonic Webern" to define it and it's a brilliant definition. I can't think of anything else that sounds like that piece.


----------

